# Los Angeles: Nacimiento Bike funride coming up 1/2/05



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

For any Angelenos interested, the Nacimiento (nativity scene) bike tour/ride is coming up. It's a 15 mile tour of about approx 16 locations in the east side (Boyle Heights, East LA, Lincoln Heights) of nativity scenes in people's front yards and some murals.

It's sponsored/organized by the Bicycle Kitchen and The LA Bike Coalition.

January 2, 2005
Meet @ 12pm to sign up (free)
Ride at 12:30pm
Starts and ends at the park on First St and Chicago in Boyle Heights

PDF with event info


----------



## fivekbob (Aug 22, 2004)

Sounds like a fun event Meat.. Very historic
.Hey, I rode my first 50 miler Christmas Day. My house in Torrance up the coast....east on San Vicente almost to the VA Hospital and back. Any interest in riding New Year's Eve AM or New Years Day PM?
Later, 5K Ride and Run Hard


----------

